
Clarence Thomas’s Radical Vision of Race - Tomte
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/essay/clarence-thomass-radical-vision-of-race
======
nobodyandproud
This was an illuminating analysis of someone I found mysterious.

There’s quite a bit of truth to his position: What I think he wants to build
up is a black elite that is on equal footing, and many of the liberal policies
sabotage that.

But there is a bootstrap required, as the US robbed and pillaged much of the
black culture (and still do, to this day!).

